# A Setterly Set



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is my "Set o' setters." As I started going through the photography forum I realized that I haven't really posted many pictures.

This is Sammy, the first dog to claim my heart (though he shares it now.) He came into the local Humane Society when I was manager there, and the staff had marked him "dalmation/retreiver/spanial"...*eyeroll*



















Next is George. He is a foster failure for an English setter rescue and the only dog that we have ever kept simply because of my husband's attachment to him. To this day, I could let George go to a home that would train him to hunt or otherwise hone his skills but my husband has bonded with George and we could never do that. George is extremely "birdy" and is the only dog we have that both points AND sets.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Third came Toby, a dog of a different color! I was going to pick him up from a FTGH ad before the local puppy miller got him (they sell "Irish doodles" all the time) and take him to my Irish setter club's rescue director. When I was getting ready to leave with him, he ran up to me and walked right at my side, eyes turned up at my face with the most adoring look I had ever seen from a dog. Totally ignored his family's calls and pleas for attention. At that moment, and from then on, Toby became my most closely bonded dog, and my best friend.



















The fourth setter is Dover, who has Canine Compulsive Disorder. He is also deaf. He was a foster for a different English setter rescue than George.










(Don't ask me what he was doing here. I just know the pic came out looking HILARIOUS)


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

And so she doesn't feel left out, here's Sally, who was my FIRST dog. Yes, I'm animal crazy, have my own rescue, but I've only been a dog owner since I was 19. I adore this girl with everything I have. She was and is the most perfect "first" dog a person could ever have. Sweet, maternal, intelligent...

Sally is my only non-setter, and only female in my pack. It is only right that she takes the place at the heart of my signature pic, as she is also at the heart of our family of unruly canines.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I love Irish Setters, could never own one but I do love them! Your's is sooo cute! And acctually all of yours are super cute!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice crew you have there. Sammy is especially stunning.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

StarfishSaving said:


> To this day, I could let George go to a home that would train him to hunt or otherwise hone his skills but my husband has bonded with George and we could never do that. George is extremely "birdy" and is the only dog we have that both points AND sets.


I can be there tomorrow to pick him up. Is 9:00:am good for you?

I'm a sucker for a tri-color English Setter.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I had an English Setter growing up, that dog would just run run run. We got her from really good show lines from a kennel in Georgia and I remember my dad was sure she'd be a champion one day. She ran away from the quail we used to train her . I love your setters! They're beautiful, such a gorgeous breed. And your non setter is quite the looker as well!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> I can be there tomorrow to pick him up. Is 9:00:am good for you?
> 
> I'm a sucker for a tri-color English Setter.


Trust me, I'd love to see him go to a good home that would let him work. I've been thinking about finding a class so I can learn about field training him myself (though my form of "shooting" involves fstop, not bird shot.) The dog was born to hunt (literally) and shouldn't be deprived of that. Still, George is the biggest baby we have and spends most of his time hunting in the backyard, forgetting his leash training on hikes or with as much of his body as possible pressed up against a human somewhere. I think that if he could crawl into your belly button to get closer to you, he would.

Anyway, thanks everyone, I'm glad to share photos of my gang. They're all about as loving and wonderful as it gets. Setters are such great people dogs (my golden/border collie mix is, too) and when Sammy took his CGC test it was the evaluator who talked me into having him TDI certified. On his evaluation form she wrote, "that dog was born to love and be loved!"


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

every since i got rid of my last foster, an English Setter named Olly... My eyes get tears in them when i see an English Setter. I really did fall head over heels for him. and I regret not adopting him sometimes.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

StarfishSaving said:


> Trust me, I'd love to see him go to a good home that would let him work. I've been thinking about finding a class so I can learn about field training him myself (though my form of "shooting" involves fstop, not bird shot.) The dog was born to hunt (literally) and shouldn't be deprived of that.


Get that boy on some ruffed grouse. You have good populations in PA, and it is the ideal game for people who are squeamish about killing stuff. They are really hard to hit, and the dogs don't really care if you bag a bird. If game killing efficiency were a major concern for hunting dogs, they'd refuse to associate with grouse hunters.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

The problem, MM, is that *I* don't know what I'm doing, lol! I mean, I've seen them hunt, but have never really taken time to learn anything about it. George needs to have his skills refined and I need to start from the ground up, I guess.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love your dogs! I especially love Toby! Setters are pretty awesome dogs!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

What a crew! I love Dover and Toby especially!!
How could the shelter staff mistake Sammy for a dalmation mix with THAT tail?!?


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

my English Setter (Jake) a few weeks ago, he is now 4 months old


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I love all the setters. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice pics -- sounds like your crew has both personality and good looks!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful.

Take him to a few classes and then ask the local hunt if you can go out with them. They can shoot you can handle the dog. Thats what we do.


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

katielou said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Take him to a few classes and then ask the local hunt if you can go out with them. They can shoot you can handle the dog. Thats what we do.


I am actually working a deal out right now, one of my wives friends husbands (if that makes sense) had a party and I was talking to him (they just had a Brittney that passed away). I made a deal with him that he can shoot (pheasants) and I will handle the dog for the first couple times, til Jake gets a handle on it.

He seems very 'birdy', he goes crazy when he sees my friends chickens


Thanks


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my. What beautiful dogs. ALL OF THEM!!! Setters are amazing dogs, and one of my favorite breeds. *all* and your girl there is just precious.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love setters! I doggy sit some english setters very often for a couple that has them for hunting. Your Sammy looks just like one of theres that just passed away awhile back. She was my fav and the oldest of the bunch. They just have two now and they are the most fun dogs! They are such goofballs lol, thats the only way to describe their silly girls. Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

What a beautiful pack of dogs. I love the photo with the kitty  so sweet!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you, everyone.  I am quite partial to my bird-brained bunch. <3

George and I just started our first formal obedience class today. I am hoping that once we can refine his focus in high-criteria environments (ie get him to pay attention to cues), I can start working on how to get him out in the field to hunt. One step at a time, right?

Toby is back in agility after being benched for two years due to foster dogs needing classes, and he did great today, right back on the horse. His totally uncoordinated mom is another story...

We have now got a full "six pack" with the addition of our last foster, Callie, a 15yo chow mix diagnosed with renal failure. Because of her health issues and increased needs, we opted to keep her and make her happy for the rest of her days. Sally's not outnumbered quite so much now.


----------

